# Bash script (relativ wichtig)



## redice2 (31. Mai 2005)

Hoi,
hoffe mal das paßt hier rein.

Soll ein Bash Script für Ohphone schreiben das, falls die Verbindung getrennt wird (weshalb auch immer) ohphone killt und es wieder startet und sich mit dem remote host Verbindet (der automatisch abhebt).
Also soll das Script am Anfang die IP vom Remote Host abfragen und dann halt Ohphone neu starten falls die Verbindung weg ist.
Leider hab ich davon keine Ahnung und mein Chef will das ich das Script bis morgen fertig haben soll. Wühle mich die ganze Zeit durch kleine tutorials aber bis dahin schaffe ich es nicht. 
Wäre euch echt dankbar wenn es einer kurz machen könnte.

MfG redice!


----------

